# Yet Another Question...



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok I have yet another question (sorry Im just getting really interested in learning about building my own rod ) So, I watched a video on a butt wrap and it shows that you tape the threads to the foregrip and cut them off at the tape after youve done the wrap. My question is, how do you "finish" off the butt wrap? Do you just wrap some other thread close to the end of the cut threads to lock it down tight or what?


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Simple answer, yes. You may have to double or even triple wrap over the loose threads but when you put epoxy on it makes a clean cover of the overwrap.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Start your "tie-off" wrap, the wrap meant to hold the buttwrap in place. Then when you have enough to hold the buttwrap, then you cut the buttwrap loose from the tape. You can stagger the cuts so it lays smooth when you cover it with the tie off. Instead of having a sharp noticeable drop off under the tie-off, if you stagger it, you will not be able to see where you cut the threads under the tie off.

Hypothetical situation: Let's assume you know your tie off will be 2" long. Start the tie off. After about .5", you could stop and cut the wrap threads. Stagger them, make sure they lay nicely, then continue the tie off the rest of the 2". NONE of these numbers should be taken verbatim. These are JUST hypothetical numbers for explanation purposes. Each wrap will have different length tie-offs, and different lengths that will hold the buttwrap from slipping allowing you to cut the wrap, depending on what your goal is.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

a good way to keep the wrap secure is to do like kingfeeder said and apply a coat of water based color presever befor you cut the wrap,the cp acts like a weak adhesive and will keep the wrap from slipping


----------

